
Ask HN: What services do you miss in modern data centers? - brunkerhart
We’re opening a new data center facility and discuss how our product shall look like. What we can provide to our customers besides of renting space by room, rack or unit? What do you miss in current offerings?
======
polvs
Not sure if it will give you useful ideas, but we've seen a clear trend from
our customers in increasing requests regarding high density colocation and
hosting for AI, deep learning and blockchain/crypto mining hardware (e.g.
Nvidia Tesla, ASIC miners like Antminer S9, GPU-based computation).

